# Installation von gentoo mit softraid probleme

## dtmaster

Hi,

ich versuche in einer vm (virtualbox) gentoo zu installieren mit einem softraid.

ich bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

Soweit hat auch alle geklappt.. bis auf grub. Der mag nicht. wenn ich grub einrichten möchte kommt folgendes:

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xfd

grub> setup (hd0)

Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition

grub>
```

Ich habe das Raid wier in der anleitung eingerichtet. Bloß ohne LVM.

----------

